# Whippet / Poodle Mix



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,

I am just writing this to see if anyone has ever came across this mix before? I have recently just got a new Puppy (5 months old) last week and i was told he was a whippet / poodle cross. 
He is from a rescue center so we are unsure exactly what else might be in the mix however he looks like a small whippet .. does anyone have this breed? and how big he will grow or if he will cast?? 
I have tried to google this mix but i cant seem to find anything... is there anything to be wary about? I do know they have a high prey drive which is fine i have no small animals or cats .. 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello Elaine, Welcome to the forum. 
Being a cross it's more of a 'wait and see' how big he will get. As you have no idea who the parents are you can't work out a maximum by looking at the bigger parent.
Not sure what you mean by 'if he will cast'??


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Hi. I literally came across a litter of poodle/whippet pups on Dogs Trust Ballymena website few weeks ago, they looked so cute & very like your avatar pic! His size will somewhat depend on the size of the parent poodle (i.e. Standard, Miniature or Toy), as for shedding/casting I dont think you'll get much off him as poodles don't shed & what I'm reading tells me whippets only moderately shed. Hope you enjoy your new pup!


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

StrawberryBlonde said:


> Hi. I literally came across a litter of poodle/whippet pups on Dogs Trust Ballymena website few weeks ago, they looked so cute & very like your avatar pic! His size will somewhat depend on the size of the parent poodle (i.e. Standard, Miniature or Toy), as for shedding/casting I dont think you'll get much off him as poodles don't shed & what I'm reading tells me whippets only moderately shed. Hope you enjoy your new pup!


This is where my pup is from!! Ballymena Dogs Trust! 

yes we were thinking the same thing in terms of shedding with the whippet poodle cross... Fingers crossed as he is very taken to my sofa!!

Father was the poodle but unsure of size so i suppose its all a waiting game !


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Elaine2016 said:


> This is where my pup is from!! Ballymena Dogs Trust!
> 
> yes we were thinking the same thing in terms of shedding with the whippet poodle cross... Fingers crossed as he is very taken to my sofa!!
> 
> Father was the poodle but unsure of size so i suppose its all a waiting game !


Aww I got my collie/spaniel from DT Ballymena 4 years ago. Its a guilty pleasure of mine to browse their website from time to time just to see who they have in needing homes lol. His brindle coat is very pretty. There are a good few of us on here from NI, normally posting photos from lovely local dog-walking spots :Shamefullyembarrased


----------

